# Mazatlan Probate Attorney Help!



## dogpop26 (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi everyone.


I've been dealing with a probate problem for the past 4+ years without much luck (corrupt attorney, etc. taking my money without any results, not answering emails or phone calls). 


I'm a Californian that needs a recommendation to an "honest", experienced local attorney or notario that knows the ins and outs of dealing with a complicated probate case and can get the job done FAST.

I'm open to suggestions. Particularly if you've had personal experience with this attorney. 

Please message me directly.

Thank you so much for your willingness to help.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I believe the PM function won't kick in till you have made 5 posts.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

City and state could sure help..


----------

